# A record with 1960s baseball players singing



## debodun (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Damaged Goods (Jun 10, 2020)

More like 1940s and 50s.


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

Okay, I looked up. When these particular players were all in the majors was late 1940s to mid 50s. I stand corrected, but I am not much of a sports fan. The record did look like something collectible, though.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

Is that a 78 rpm, Deb? I wonder what it's worth now.

I had a 45 rpm that same colour once, of Sylvester and Tweety Pie - also, a couple of red and green see-through Xmas records. Wish I still had them.


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

It's a 78 RPM.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jun 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Okay, I looked up. When these particular players were all in the majors was late 1940s to mid 50s. I stand corrected, but I am not much of a sports fan. The record did look like something collectible, though.



No offense intended by my nitpicking and I wouldn't be surprised if the disc is collectible.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> I think it's a 45.


Of course .. stupid question on my part  What's on the flip side?


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

No offense taken, Damaged. I like to learn things. 

Pinky - the other side is entitled "The Umpire".

I looked it up on the internet - here it is on one site:

http://keymancollectibles.com/records/takemeouttotheballgamerecord.htm

The one shown on this site is a black record, but mine is yellow.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jun 11, 2020)

I had several of those little yellow records -- but not baseball-related -- and all were 78s.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> No offense,Damaged, I like to learn things.
> 
> Pinky - the other side is entitled "The Umpire".
> 
> ...


I'm surprised it is 78 rpm.


----------

